# Question about owning at The Reef Resort, Grand Cayman



## Carolyn (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it true that above and beyond the yearly mf, that owners also have to pay tax and utilities if they use their week? If so, what is the average for a 2 BR lockout.  Thanks.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 13, 2011)

The Cayman island imposes a $10/night tax on all TS stays regardless of the resort.

It's been awhile since I saw a utility bill at The Reef but I'd expect it to be in the $200-300/week range.

They also charge special assessments from time to time as well.

          Year   Fee   Special       
2001 650           
2002   750           
2003   800           
2004   800   210       
2005   920           
2006   970   75       
2007   995           
2008   1035   81       
2009   1257   163       
2010   1319   87       
2011   1302


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 13, 2011)

caribbeansun said:


> The Cayman island imposes a $10/night tax on all TS stays regardless of the resort.
> 
> It's been awhile since I saw a utility bill at The Reef but I'd expect it to be in the $200-300/week range.
> 
> ...



Thanks Caribbeansun

So the utility fee is in addition to the the maintenance fee?  How are the balconies connected between the 1 BR and the studio lock off? Have any of the Villas in Bldg A been renovated recently, flat screen TV's etc?? Any extras in a penthouse unit?  Thanks.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 14, 2011)

As far as I know the answer is yes it is in addition - I could be wrong though as it's been 5 years since I owned a TS there.

There is a small visual barrier between the balconies.

When Ivan hit the island in 2004 all the units were "renovated" although the main floor units more so than top floor.

I doubt the TV in the main room is anything more than a 19-23" as it has to fit in the shelving unit that is between the Murphy beds.

No extras other than the ceiling may be a bit higher in a portion of the unit.  The word penthouse is misleading - lets use top floor instead.

Are you looking at a resale? 



Carolyn said:


> Thanks Caribbeansun
> 
> So the utility fee is in addition to the the maintenance fee?  How are the balconies connected between the 1 BR and the studio lock off? Have any of the Villas in Bldg A been renovated recently, flat screen TV's etc?? Any extras in a penthouse unit?  Thanks.


----------

